# Good Deal Foroutbackers



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a new set of Blue Ox rock-over chain hooks for a lucky Outbacker. Chain, bolts and wrench for $165.00 + shipping. paypal


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

which model number?


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

They came with a 10,000 lb. set. They are the clamp-on like snapup hooks.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

OK, $145 and I'll pay the shipping. They are called Blue Ox Rotating Latch, Clamp-On Style. Blue Ox claims they are for any weight rated hitch and it doesn't have to be theirs. http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Ox-BXW4010-Signature-Clamp-On/dp/B006JVFP3G


----------

